# Silver spinners



## willfishforfood (Oct 4, 2009)

Fall B-run silvers are starting to show in the rivers so need to make a few more as in two weeks they will be lost to fish or snags.
I use a single siwash hook


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome work man! Those do wonders on the smallies up here.


----------

